# Help! Curtis SnoPro 3000 won't stay up!



## mpowerbim (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi there, 

I'm new to plowing and I bought a 2000 RAM 2500 with a Curtis SnoPro 3000. At first it wouldn't move at all but we could hear the pump trying. We dumped the fluid and replaced it with new fluid and it worked. Here's what I'm not too sure about. When we first put the plow up after changing the fluid we pinched the entire wiring bundle and popped a fuse. Once we found that and replaced it the plow was working again. The only problem is it won't stay up. I don't see any fluid leaking anywhere and I even tried replacing the lift cylinder.

Does anyone know if there are seals in the pump that need replacing routinely? Or some other common problem for me to check first.

Thanks guys....I'm kind lost and we've been getting snow every day! Ha ha

Tom


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

probally a bad valve. check your lift and float valve.i would try cleaning them first. those valves arent cheap to replace.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

x2 on the valve. Sounds like it is stuck open, either mechanically or electrically. We have a lot of Curtis 3000s here at work ( I think they are junk personally) and they are slow to come down which makes me think that the hydraulic lift circuit has more flow than the down circuit which would explain why it will raise even with a stuck open down valve.

Now, when you say it won't stay up, do you mean as soon as you let off the up lever/button, it drops? Or does it slowly drop over time?


----------

